# LaMarcus doesn't have "it"/LA's a softy,, (merged)



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

No killer instinct or toughness, a horrible combo. Atlanta offered a package including Josh Smith and the #3 pick for LaMarcus this summer and it was turned down. That will prove to be a huge mistake. The all around game of Smith and Conley (#3 pick) would be a steal for *LaMarshmallow*.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

He is soft on inside play, and always settle for a jumper instead of using his size to over power other players. Then again his is playing center most of the time and that problem will be eliminated next year.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

Wait until he has a gigantic decoy next to him.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*



-Sonny- said:


> No killer instinct or toughness, a horrible combo. Atlanta offered a package including Josh Smith and the #3 pick for LaMarcus this summer and it was turned down. That will prove to be a huge mistake. The all around game of Smith and Conley (#3 pick) would be a steal for *LaMarshmallow*.



i wouldn't make that trade right now. those aspects of his game can and probably will be added as he gains more experience and confidence, and he will most likely still end up being a much more valuable player than smith. i don't think smith adds anything that outlaw doesn't, and we would have taken horford anyway - which wouldn't be a bad addition, but still not worth giving up on LA.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

Oden will make life easier for LaMarcus, but that doesn't mean LMA can continue his ollay-defense either.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

LaMarcus is like what, 20 years old? He will be an all star at least 5 times in his NBA career and will be a huge part of our dynasty.

He isn't tough, but when he wants to can rebound well, can post up and make great shots and all that good stuff. He is fine. Give it time. And yea, Oden will be a nice complement... imagine high post to low post alley oop? god, i can't wait.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

LaMarcus is going to be an All-Star several times for the Blazers. Just wait. He's been the most active on the weights, and as he bulks up ... watch out, NBA.

Besides ... 16/8 today on 7-11 shooting? You want to complain about that?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*



MrJayremmie said:


> LaMarcus is like what, 20 years old? He will be an all star at least 5 times in his NBA career and will be a *huge part of our dynasty*.
> 
> He isn't tough, but when he wants to can rebound well, can post up and make great shots and all that good stuff. He is fine. Give it time. And yea, Oden will be a nice complement... imagine high post to low post alley oop? god, i can't wait.


:lol:


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

Aldridge needs a benching just like Frye needed one earlier in the season, he really has been playing soft lately.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

Jason Quick claimed last summer that Aldridge had put on many pounds of muscle, but I don't see it. That would have enabled him to pound through traffic to the hoop, which I expected a lot of this season and haven't seen. I wonder whether Oden's reported weight gain will disappear, too.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*



wastro said:


> LaMarcus is going to be an All-Star several times for the Blazers. Just wait. He's been the most active on the weights, and as he bulks up ... watch out, NBA.
> 
> Besides ... 16/8 today on 7-11 shooting? You want to complain about that?


Agreed. He needs to add bulk. At least he stopped that silly
double-pumping every move like last game. He is playing soft,
but....

wait til next year. His body will continue to fill out, and with
his work ethic, he'll really be something special.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

For sure, and Nate said LaMarcus is the hardest worker he has EVER been around. He has been around a lot of players... Once he bulks upa bit, and realizes he needs to work out gettin' in the low post more, and rebounding, and playing more physical, give him 2 years... 20 and 10 guy and an all star. Oden will be an 18 and 14 guy, Roy will be a 20 6 and 6 guy... Damn, what a trio.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*



Hector said:


> Jason Quick claimed last summer that Aldridge had put on many pounds of muscle, but I don't see it. That would have enabled him to pound through traffic to the hoop, which I expected a lot of this season and haven't seen.


Uh if you look at Aldridge pictures from last year you'll see just how much muscle he's added. He's ONLY in his second year guys and is still developing.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*



crowTrobot said:


> i wouldn't make that trade right now. those aspects of his game can and probably will be added as he gains more experience and confidence, and he will most likely still end up being a much more valuable player than smith. i don't think smith adds anything that outlaw doesn't, and we would have taken horford anyway - which wouldn't be a bad addition, but still not worth giving up on LA.


I agree. 

Smith is an awesome talent. You could see that in the first 3 minutes of his first summer league game. (Literally jumped out of the building) And I still DO NOT want him. Have we not learned anything from Trader Bob? Or rom the stupid comments we made this summer about Outlaw?. Chemistry is as important as talent. And 20 year olds get better.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*



chairman said:


> I agree.
> 
> Smith is an awesome talent. You could see that in the first 3 minutes of his first summer league game. (Literally jumped out of the building)


Really? Where did he land? Has he been seen since?



> And I still DO NOT want him. Have we not learned anything from Trader Bob? Or rom the stupid comments we made this summer about Outlaw?. Chemistry is as important as talent. And 20 year olds get better.


Didn't Trader Bob draft Outlaw?

barfo


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*



-Sonny- said:


> No killer instinct or toughness, a horrible combo. Atlanta offered a package including Josh Smith and the #3 pick for LaMarcus this summer and it was turned down.


They did? We did?



> That will prove to be a huge mistake. The all around game of Smith and Conley (#3 pick) would be a steal for *LaMarshmallow*.


:lol:


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*



barfo said:


> Really? Where did he land? Has he been seen since?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he did draft Outlaw. He had a good eye for talent. He brought in lots of it. But his weakness is that he could not let well enough alone. (See detlef schremp and shawn Kemp and Dale Davis)


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*



Pain5155 said:


> :lol:


Enjoy Bargnani.



Samuel said:


> Wait until he has a gigantic decoy next to him.


Ding! Ding! Ding!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*



-Sonny- said:


> No killer instinct or toughness, a horrible combo. Atlanta offered a package including Josh Smith and the #3 pick for LaMarcus this summer and it was turned down. That will prove to be a huge mistake. The all around game of Smith and Conley (#3 pick) would be a steal for *LaMarshmallow*.


bring this thread up when LA is dominating next year...he is in the mold of Sheed not Malone..I couldn't ask for a better compliment to Oden.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*



Pain5155 said:


> :lol:



Wow! Im surprised to see you show your face on these forums again after some of the embarrassing posts you made last year. 

Pain5155 in all his glory...



Pain5155 said:


> <hr style="" size="1"> <!-- / icon and title --> <!-- message --> <!-- google_ad_section_start -->trading zach and miles are u drunk. these two are the only ones under contract who have experience. Portlands future doesnt look good with all these rookies and now u want to trade all these veterans. good luck portland.





Pain5155 said:


> *Re: Andrea Bargnani<!-- google_ad_section_end -->*
> <hr style="" size="1"> <!-- / icon and title --> <!-- message --> <!-- google_ad_section_start -->The next Dirk.


Talking about the 2006 draft...



> *Re: Blazers draft day grade<!-- google_ad_section_end -->*
> <hr style="" size="1"> <!-- / icon and title --> <!-- message --> <!-- google_ad_section_start -->i change my mind.
> 
> An F- after hearing Stephen A. Smith. Usless trades, and a lineup of rookies.


Just a small sample from about 3 pages worth of pure comedy you've made on this forum. :lol:


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

^ lol, he has a lot of knowledge about the game of basketball and the NBA in general, eh? LMAO.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

Bargnani makes LaMarcus look like Karl Malone in terms of toughness.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

I do agree LMA has played to soft. I also think he played better in the 2nd half though. Smith was something else tonight. He played better then I remember seeing him ever play. I do think Smith did get into LMA's head and caused a lot of the soft play in the first half.

LMA is going to be fine and will improve in the next couple years. He really didn't even play that much his first year. This is his real first chance to be the main low post guy. I think he is a hard worker and wants to be really good and with Oden next year will help him.


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

Looking at his stats throughout the season I would submit his injury is still bothering him.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

LMA will play a lot better off a bigger inside man - ie Oden. He is carrying a lot of the load on the block and that isn't reaaaaally his game , he is a finesse PF but will improve. The point you do make could be said of a lot of the people on our team from time to time. It was nice to see Roy taking it to the hoop a bit more and finishing strong - id like to see a lot more determination in getting to the rim or at least trying to draw more fouls.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

Just ignore our "friend" from north of the border. It's moose rutting season, and he keeps dropping his hockey stick.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*



Pain5155 said:


> :lol:


It still pains you that Brandon is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better than Andrea, doesn't it?


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

I actually think Lamarcus has made a pretty consistant effort lately to go inside more on offense. Look at his shot chart from todays game, most are pretty near the basket. I kind of agree though that he's been a little soft on defense, but the entire team has. He's very young and this is his first year as not only a starter, but as a go-to guy drawing double-teams. With his work ethic he'll be very good.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

wish there was a troll smiley face lol.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

he is gettin' 17 ppg and 7 rpg in his second year as our only post up player.. and he is only 20 years old and is maybe THE best possible player to play alongside Oden in the post with size/style/ability/attitude all being a part of it.

So i don't really see the problem.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

LaMarcus is 22 years old, not 20.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

lmao that kid got owned


----------



## ODENIED (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

I gotta say that LA is young have you forgot this:azdaja: He is doing fine Im really glad we have him and I really enjoy watching him grow. He will ad weight and strength and this my friend will increase his inside game and his toughness. To down on him so early when he has so much is BS:azdaja:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*



-Sonny- said:


> LaMarcus is 22 years old, not 20.


22 year olds get better too.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*



-Sonny- said:


> LaMarcus is 22 years old, not 20.


In terms of maturity, he's a senior in college. In other words, give him another year or two before you even begin to make conclusive statements about whether he has "it" or not. 

As others have said, LaMarcus is playing a little soft right now, but there have been games where he's shown some toughness. He needs to show that more consistently, especially on defense. If we're still complaining about how soft Aldridge is next year, when he's playing alongside Oden, then I'll be worried. But I don't think we will be. He'll be the more perimeter-oriented player at both ends of the floor - the Rasheed Wallace to Oden's Brian Grant, if you will. In that role, Aldridge will show the toughness required, but won't be asked to be the enforcer, because Oden will do that for the Blazers, primarily (with Przybilla very possibly, backing him up).


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*



MrJayremmie said:


> he is gettin' 17 ppg and 7 rpg in his second year as our only post up player.. and he is only 20 years old and is maybe THE best possible player to play alongside Oden in the post with size/style/ability/attitude all being a part of it.
> 
> So i don't really see the problem.


I'm with you. I guess everyone needs some kind of scapegoat. Jarrett can't do this or that, Brandon is too passive until the fourth, LaMarcus is too soft ... you name it, we fans complain about it.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*



wastro said:


> I'm with you. I guess everyone needs some kind of scapegoat. Jarrett can't do this or that, Brandon is too passive until the fourth, LaMarcus is too soft ... you name it, we fans complain about it.


When the Blazers were in the finals in the early 90's, what was the main topic of conversation day in and day out on the radio? Duckworth and his inability to rebound. Even though we led the league in rebounding with Buck, Jerome, Clyde and Terry also getting their share. Fans just like to *****. We can not enjoy the moment.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

This is a ridiculous thread! LaMarcus has been playing on the blocks much more lately. He's also arguably the hardest worker on the team. He's averaging 17 and 7 in his 2nd year! I think he's going to be a perennial All Star at power forward for us.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*



-Sonny- said:


> Bargnani makes LaMarcus look like Karl Malone in terms of toughness.


Maybe, but what good is it when Bargnani makes my grandmother look like Michael Jordan in terms of basketball?


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

It is crazy to hate on LMA, he is a great player, will be an above average starter for 10 years AT LEAST. Chance to be a superstar. I dont want to trade him AT ALL. We need to keep these guys around until they prove they cant win anymore.

but...

If true, that must have been a very tempting offer. Josh Smith and Conley/Horford added to Roy/Oden and the rest of the boys looks like championship material as well.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

Let's not forget that Portland still have a few players out, I feel like once Oden is in the line up Aldridge's numbers will go up. I think that Joel moving to the second unit will also help with the defense in the paint. Just think where we'd be if we had trade Joel like so many people were asking for during the Summer, he really is our only player that will bang with people down low and that alone makes Przybilla a very high value on this team for me atleast.

I just hope that in time, Aldridge and Frye both are able to bang down low to and help more in the paint, until then we'll have more and more games like today, taking the lead with 2 seconds, but hey it's a win and we all know what Portland's biggest weakness is.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*



wastro said:


> LaMarcus is going to be an All-Star several times for the Blazers. Just wait. He's been the most active on the weights, and as he bulks up ... watch out, NBA.
> 
> Besides ... 16/8 today on 7-11 shooting? You want to complain about that?


Just becouse someone lifts weights and bulks up dosen't necessarily mean that they will go from being soft to pushing people around. :cheers:


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

How much does he need to bulk up? This summer on Courtside, Mike Barrett said LaMarcus gained 15 lbs. since we drafted him putting him at 252 lbs., and he's getting pushed around a lot.

Is 270 lbs. too much?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*



-Sonny- said:


> How much does he need to bulk up? This summer on Courtside, Mike Barrett said LaMarcus gained 15 lbs. since we drafted him putting him at 252 lbs., and he's getting pushed around a lot.
> 
> Is 270 lbs. too much?


Sounds about right, an additional 270 pounds would put him at 530 lbs, which should be big enough that he'll never be pushed around again.

barfo


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

LMA is a good player and he's going to become a great player. Calm down. This is first year starting in the league. Wait until he plays with Oden. The combo will be deadly. When I toured the country with the team, the fans around me were very impressed with him. He's gonna be a great player. And he's doin alright now. He's the 2nd leading scorer and top rebounder on one of the best teams in the league.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

*LA is a softy....*

calling you out big guy! The league soon will too if you don't learn to stand your ground, post up, keep your dribble to a minimum and demand the ball in the paint!!!! I think you have a ton of talent but you play like a fragile little girl!!!!!

Take your nuts with you from the locker room and man up!!! We'd all love to see it!!!!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: LA is a softy....*

If you think LA is a Brian Grant style of player you are wrong my man. He is finesse baby! You can't really teach a player to be a banger! When Greg is in there next season, you won't even notice.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: LA is a softy....*

LaMarshmallow is indeed soft. This season he proved he's just a jumpshooter with an occasional low post move. 

I agree with HispanicCasinPanic, LMA will be an afterthought when Oden comes back anyways. We wont even notice how soft LMA is.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

I don't think it is a matter of hating or scapegoating.......more puzzlement and concern.

If "IT" is talent, LaMarcus clearly has it. The catch is, "great" players combine talent with work ethic and killer instinct. So far, LaMarcus has the first 2, but not the 3rd.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: LA is a softy....*

Yeah, he'll never improve. No NBA player worth his salt has ever improved. He's peaked. OVERRATED! 

I mean, he's ONLY getting 17/7 in his first full season as an NBA starter! What kind of production is that? I mean, this year, Nate's actually been telling him to work on his post-up game! And what does he do? Makes an effort! That's just ridiculous! Last year, it was almost nothing but jump shots, and this year? Oh, that softy has the AUDACITY to work on his inside game, which he admits isn't a huge strength! Now that is just silly and ridiculous, right?

And as for those rebounds, well, he's been putting on muscle and has about the best work ethic the Blazers management has ever seen. Doesn't matter, though -- he's soft, and he'll never improve! No sir! 

That softy even stayed after on Christmas night to work on his shot! Who does he think he is?


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: LA is a softy....*

This kid has a huge frame and is as tall as Sheed! He can post up, he chooses not to! There is a difference, and if he's going to be a PF in this league for long he better get that down in a hurry. We don't get many second chance points cause outside of Jack and Roy, nobody plays in close enough to help out. That and the fact that Joel doesn't see the court in the 4th.

LA has got to anchor in to help this team. You saw what KG did to him? Well that just the start of how big guys will all soon bang on him.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: LA is a softy....*

I didn't mean he as a player will be an afterthought. I just meant the team won't call on him to be a banger. His finesse will be a perfect match with Greg's physical presence!


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: LA is a softy....*

Oden will have to match up with some of the smaller quicker PF's to mask Aldridge's lack of defensive ability. 

LaMarcus is David West's b***. I'll give some credit to LMA, he is an upgrade defensively from Zach Randolph, but not by much.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: LA is a softy....*

Wastro, this kid is tall and big enough for the ball to go into the low post for him almost every play. That will free up Roy and Jones to move around. Soon if he stays there the double will be off of Roy and on him and then we have a two headed attack. 

What I see is him roaming around the 10 to 15 foot mark and clogging up the ball movement waiting for a mid range jumper. Waste of space and that kind of talent. We already have Frye to do that.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: LA is a softy....*

Dude, it's not that he doesn't choose to post up. Getting an effective post game takes work. It's not as simple as "catch ball, spin, shoot baby hook, score." There's a lot more to it than that.

Then from there, I have no clue where you went with your argument. LMA is a defensive offensive rebounder. Plus, he's setting screens for Jack and Roy to get to the hoop, so of course he doesn't pull down a ton of rebounds. With GO setting those picks next year, he'll have more rebounding opportunities.

And KG did that to LMA because he's KG and LMA isn't. KG does that to a lot of people. That's why he's been talked about as an MVP candidate this year. He's really, really good.

I mean, you make LaMarcus sound like he's a bad player or something. But he's being floated as one of the "Most Improved Player" candidates, and ESPN.com singled him out as one of the three best players in the 2006 draft in the past week or so.

It's like you want to him to be the 22/10 force that we all envision him to be ... only instead of waiting three or four years, you want that now. Well, I have news for you. He's young. And he's coming off an injury-plagued rookie season. He's still learning and maturing, and he has a long way to go. But for where he's at now, we don't have much to complain about.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: LA is a softy....*



YardApe said:


> This kid has a huge frame and is as tall as Sheed! He can post up, he chooses not to! There is a difference, and if he's going to be a PF in this league for long he better get that down in a hurry. We don't get many second chance points cause outside of Jack and Roy, nobody plays in close enough to help out. That and the fact that Joel doesn't see the court in the 4th.
> 
> LA has got to anchor in to help this team. You saw what KG did to him? Well that just the start of how big guys will all soon bang on him.


The KG argument is very weak! KG was repeatedly schooled his first couple years in the league! Guys learn how to deal with that aspect of the game the longer they play.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: LA is a softy....*

Roy and Jones don't need to move around. Roy is a playmaker, and Jones is good about spacing and finding his spot on the floor.

And he's roaming around the top of the key because that's where his bread and butter is, and that's where he can set picks for the other guys.

Oh, and as for the 'post-up' argument again ... in college, he admitted that his coach wasn't that concerned with him lifting weights and posting up. He WANTED more of a finesse game. So LMA is having to adjust and change as a player than what he played with previously. And for him to do what he's done so far is pretty incredible.

I'll admit he's not great defensively, but he's got time to learn.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: LA is a softy....*

KG was straight out of HS. 

I just hope Aldridge doesn't turn into Joe Smith. A jumpshooter and nothing else. Rasheed is a comparison I hear a lot, but he's far from being Rasheed-like. Post defense, Rasheed was one of the best and still is. LaMarcus is routinely abused on the block to the point where I feel more comfortable with Frye guarding the post.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: LA is a softy....*

All I'm saying is guys with way less talent are pushing LA all over the court. Charlotte just ran right at him and so did ATL. If he wont post up and stays being a jump shooter than he and Frye are very similar and I don't think we need to okay 6'11 jump shooters. That's all!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: LaMarcus doesn't have "it"*

You know who you see with "killer instincts?" Great players. You know who you DON'T see with killer instincts? Pretty -close-to-above-average players.

And LMA fits into that second category now. He gets better, he develops the instinct.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: LA is a softy....*

We don't need two okay 6'11" jump shooters, you are right. But you ignore the fact that LMA is improving! He's getting better! Now, he has at least a credible post-up game, which is more than you can say he had on opening night.

He's making progress, and you fail to realize that. And, because of that, you're coming across like you're saying, "LMA is pretty average, and that's all he's going to be. It shouldn't be that hard!" And if that's what you're saying, then there's nothing I can say to you, except you're wrong, and we'll see you in five years when LMA is on the All-Star team.

I mean, you're in here, crapping on the guy, and there are a solid 20+ general managers who would LOVE LMA on their team.

I wonder if you're the same kind of guy who said we should trade Outlaw a year or two ago.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: LA is a softy....*

Oh! And another thing! LMA isn't great defensively, but when Roy forced Johnson to his right in the closing moments tonight, who was there to greet him? LMA. LMA got his hand on the ball and messed up Johnson even more. If LMA isn't there, Johnson has a clearer path to the basket.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: LA is a softy....*

Don't give me this crap about how hard it is to have an effective post up game. I've played ball my whole life and creating space at 6'4 is easy, can only imagine what doing it at 6'11 would be like. If Dale Freaking Davis can post up, LA sure as hell can! Come on! For guys that are 6'11 catch and shoot with position is easy and if they miss, a foul usually follows. Why is that so hard? If you haven't noticed Roy is taking on 2 and 3 players some times off the dribble cause other teams have figured out that we don't have a low post game. LA could..... keep other teams honest and help Roy!


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: LA is a softy....*

Wastro, in the opening line of my post I said LA has a ton of talent! Did you read that or what?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: LA is a softy....*



YardApe said:


> Don't give me this crap about how hard it is to have an effective post up game. I've played ball my whole life and creating space at 6'4 is easy, can only imagine what doing it at 6'11 would be like. If Dale Freaking Davis can post up, LA sure as hell can! Come on! For guys that are 6'11 catch and shoot with position is easy and if they miss, a foul usually follows. Why is that so hard? If you haven't noticed Roy is taking on 2 and 3 players some times off the dribble cause other teams have figured out that we don't have a low post game. LA could..... keep other teams honest and help Roy!


Brother, you just lost ALL credibility with the Dale Davis line. You let me know when DD EVER posted anybody up!


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: LA is a softy....*

He did for the Blazers and he's only 6'10 with very little offensive skill. That's sort of the point. If Dale can't make a layup Davis can do it why can't LA?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: LA is a softy....*

Oh because you've played your whole life, you know ALL about the NBA game! You've been there, done that. You've gone toe-to-toe with Duncan and KG, haven't you? Go you! That's the worst argument you've made yet, and you're embarrassing yourself trying to prove otherwise.

I played Little League, but I'm not going to crap on Felix Hernandez for having a mediocre curveball.

If it was so easy to have a post-up game, why didn't Jamaal have a good one? Why doesn't Channing? Why doesn't everyone?

And tonight, LMA took exactly one shot from further than 15' out.

And when you saw Dale Davis play for the Blazers, he had years of experience under his belt and had been an All-Star. LMA is in his second year, and he's getting better, but he's not there yet. You keep forgetting this throughout this entire discussion.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: LA is a softy....*

LMA is in a slump right now. Right now his game does seem more like Fyres game rather than how he was playing earlier in the year. I think part of the reason is he's a littlw worn down from being ask to play center so much.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: LA is a softy....*



YardApe said:


> Wastro, in the opening line of my post I said LA has a ton of talent! Did you read that or what?


Then you say he plays like a little girl in the same sentence. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: LA is a softy....*



mgb said:


> LMA is in a slump right now. Right now his game does seem more like Fyres game rather than how he was playing earlier in the year. I think part of the reason is he's a littlw worn down from being ask to play center so much.


Ahhhhh a voice of sanity. :biggrin:

You bring a good point up, mgb. Without a real back-up center, LMA has had to move over to that position, which isn't his natural position. That creates even more problems for him.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: LA is a softy....*

couldnt this have been a comment here http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/391166-lamarcus-doesnt-have.html

why a new thread?


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: LA is a softy....*

Sure it does, has skill and size but doesn't use it! You can understand two thoughts at the same time can't you? Do you need me to make different paragraphs for you?


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

*Re: LA is a softy....*

KG isn't a banger either, he's a guy who loves to play from the high post.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: LA is a softy....*



BlayZa said:


> couldnt this have been a comment here http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/391166-lamarcus-doesnt-have.html
> 
> why a new thread?


You're right.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Dang it, my other reply was lost in the merged thread.

He has size, but so do the guys he's playing. No advantage there.

He has skill, but not as much as David West, KG, Dirk, etc ... so where's the advantage?

I keep saying he's good for where he's at, he's getting better, and this is normal. And all I keep hearing from you is "Well he should be better!" And you've ignored about the dozen reasons I've laid out in this thread for why he's not in bad shape and why he's only going to improve.

But you keep ignoring that, saying, "Well he should be better!" We're going in circles.

And on more reason, piggybacking on what number1pick said ... KG loves the high post. Dirk loves the perimeter. Duncan plays outside of the paint. Even Yao isn't great in the deep post. A lot of the better big men in the NBA today aren't molded in the image of Shaquille O'Neal.

I'm going to bed. If I haven't convinced you by now that LMA isn't bad, that he's getting better and that he's not worthy of your taunts, then I'm never going to. Like I said, we'll see you in five years when he's on the All-Star team.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: LA is a softy....*



wastro said:


> Ahhhhh a voice of sanity. :biggrin:
> 
> You bring a good point up, mgb. Without a real back-up center, LMA has had to move over to that position, which isn't his natural position. That creates even more problems for him.


That's what confuses me when Nate says he plays LMA late instead of Joel. He says it's because he's thinking of the future, but LMA isn't going to be playing center all the time in the future, Oden will be with Joel coming off the bench. Why not play both of them so LMA can play PF which is his future?


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Cleary from now reading the other thread I'm not alone in this thought, so moving on.....


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: LA is a softy....*



mgb said:


> That's what confuses me when Nate says he plays LMA late instead of Joel. He says it's because he's thinking of the future, but LMA isn't going to be playing center all the time in the future, Oden will be with Joel coming off the bench. Why not play both of them so LMA can play PF which is his future?


I think he plays LMA at the center position, because with Joel, the Blazers are basically 4-on-5 on offense. And it's a valid argument, to a point.

But when I hear that, I can't help but think that we're not going to Joel in crunch time, so why not have him out there? The Blazers have plenty of capable offensive weapons to carry the load.

I guess Nate thinks it's important to have Travis out there in the fourth, when he usually plays the 4 (while James Jones plays the 3). That way, LMA stays in the game (even though I'd be surprised if he's top 5 on the team in fourth quarter points). And I would actually understand that line of logic.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

He's bigger than West and can easily post him up, advantage LA. He can move around Dirk and I bet if he didn't get intimidated he could body up with KG. Course non of this will we ever know until he plays significant time in the paint. That's his choice, we'll see!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

To the people *****ing...you don't realize how well we have it. I know, for a fact, Chicago fans are pulling their hari out knowing they could have had LaMarcus but passed on him for Tyrus. All players, especially younger ones, all have something to work on, but damn some of this stuff is way over critical. Yes, we know he needs to get stronger, but he is the training room warrior. He is only 21 folks! He will get better and form a twin tower frontline with GO! Justenjoy this season Blazer fans!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> To the people *****ing...you don't realize how well we have it. I know, for a fact, Chicago fans are pulling their hari out knowing they could have had LaMarcus but passed on him for Tyrus. All players, especially younger ones, all have something to work on, but damn some of this stuff is way over critical. Yes, we know he needs to get stronger, but he is the training room warrior. He is only 21 folks! He will get better and form a twin tower frontline with GO! Justenjoy this season Blazer fans!


Some people are happier complaining than realizing what potential LMA has or how good he already is.

I call it the Travis Outlaw Complex (or TOC for short). It afflicts a good number of Blazers fans, and the only cure is time and steady doses of crow, which are ingested in inverse proportion to how well or how quickly the individual player improves. 

Currently, TOC mostly spreads on Internet message boards, although rare cases are known to have originated in sports bars. Symptoms include grumpiness, an unpleasant demeanor and illogical arguments. One should not engage in heated debates with sufferers of TOC (as I demonstrated in this thread), lest one wants to tear their hair out at the logical fallacies that TOC patients spew with regularity.

TOC originated after Travis Outlaw was drafted by the Portland Trail Blazers. Fans developed higher expectations and, as a result, shorter fuses for his screw-ups. Many sufferers, before the disease was properly diagnosed, called for his immediate and unconditional dismissal from the team, usually in the form of a trade demand or "giving Travis wrong directions to the Rose Garden and hoping he doesn't show up anymore."


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

i was very high on aldridge during the draft. thought he should go #1 (i also though bargnani was equal to aldridge so what the hell do i know?). i'm still high on aldridge although i admit i now think of his potential as a 2nd tier pf rather than a 1st tier as i thought during the draft. the biggest thing with him being unable to achieve 1st tier status will be the rebounding. i just think he has terrible positioning and not so great timing to be a dominant rebounder as a 1st tier pf would have.

right now, if aldridge's shot is off, he has very little impact on the game. his inside game is not good and not consistent enough to draw double team. he has no driving game so he doesn't draw a lot of foul either. he's unable to creating anything on offense for his teammates due to him being basically a catch and shoot guy right now. on defense, he doesn't have much impact either. he's too often get caught in a switch and end up being on the perimeter, negating his good shotblocking skill. and rebound... well, what rebounding? on defense, the ball has to come to him for him to grab a rebound.

if the rumor trade was offered, i would have done it in a minute last summer. now? a nanosecond. this is not to say that i don't highly value aldridge. i just think j. smith is a very good player, and he's actually younger than aldridge. and with the 3rd pick? horford or conley would have been an excellent pickup. atlanta would have been stupid to have offered that deal then. they would be insane to offer it now.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

hahaha..one of your best wastro....awesome response..couldn't have said it better.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

LA has all the skils, I've said that. He's just nervous to use them on this level of play. I've seen one or two plays a game where he clearly shows he can be inside and oustide all night long. When he finally believes in himself much like Outlaw has learned to do then we have something special. However if he turns into a Webster who's fragile about his skill set than he becomes expendable for someone with true NBA confidence. Time will tell. I hope for the best cause he's got the shooting touch and the length, the rest is up to him.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Again, who exactly becomes our power forward if we did this rumored traded? We gain ANOTHER sf and ANOTHER pg..trades makes no sense.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: LA is a softy....*



-Sonny- said:


> KG was straight out of HS.
> 
> I just hope Aldridge doesn't turn into Joe Smith. A jumpshooter and nothing else. Rasheed is a comparison I hear a lot, but he's far from being Rasheed-like. Post defense, Rasheed was one of the best and still is. LaMarcus is routinely abused on the block to the point where I feel more comfortable with Frye guarding the post.


i feel the same. i actually preffer frye to defend the post. alridge is a better help defender though.

for those that kept calling zach a one dimensional player, what is aldridge then? zach scores and rebounds, but play terrible d. aldridge has good midrange shooting... and?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> Again, who exactly becomes our power forward if we did this rumored traded? We gain ANOTHER sf and ANOTHER pg..trades makes no sense.


Well, if we grabbed Horford, he probably does a capable job at the 4, with Smith at the 3. If we grabbed Conley, we probably don't sign Blake and ... ooh I don't want to go down that train of thought!

But don't forget -- Smith has had some attitude problems, and he's not a great outside shooter. But he fills up the stat line in a big way, though.

I'd honestly have to think about that trade, but I think LMA fits with what Portland's doing, and I think he's the right guy for this team. That's just a gut feeling, though.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

He doesn't end up in fights at strip clubs or carry a gun or sell them? I'm sorry what was the question?


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

wastro said:


> KG loves the high post. Dirk loves the perimeter. Duncan plays outside of the paint. Even Yao isn't great in the deep post. A lot of the better big men in the NBA today aren't molded in the image of Shaquille O'Neal.


KG can also shoot off the dribble and take it to the hoop. Dirk is like a guard from the perimeter with what he can do. Yao is excellent in the post who commands constant double team. i don't know what you're talking about there. 

aldridge right now is a spot up midrange shooter. a good one though.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: LA is a softy....*



BuckW4GM said:


> i feel the same. i actually preffer frye to defend the post. alridge is a better help defender though.
> 
> for those that kept calling zach a one dimensional player, what is aldridge then? zach scores and rebounds, but play terrible d. aldridge has good midrange shooting... and?


The argument was that Zach was good at scoring (which is debatable -- his fg% was in the mid-40% range) and rebounding (because he missed so many shots). But the argument also implied that he would never get better at defending or passing. But with LaMarcus, there is a world of potential there. That's why he gets a break. We're saying, "Zach's okay now, but LaMarcus will be so much better in the future."

LMA is a more efficient player, though. This year, he's actually scoring as much as Zach at a better percentage.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Horford is exactly what we needed over the last three games. If I'm not mistaken he's smaller than LA and yet posts up and attacks the boards every game. Guess he doesn't understand how hard a low post game at his size should be?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

BuckW4GM said:


> KG can also shoot off the dribble and take it to the hoop. Dirk is like a guard from the perimeter with what he can do. Yao is excellent in the post who commands constant double team. i don't know what you're talking about there.
> 
> aldridge right now is a spot up midrange shooter. a good one though.


Well, those guys are all vets. LMA is not. He's going up against vets more often than not. My point was that those guys aren't exclusively (or even mostly) low-post players.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

YardApe said:


> Horford is exactly what we needed over the last three games. If I'm not mistaken he's smaller than LA and yet posts up and attacks the boards every game. Guess he doesn't understand how hard a low post game at his size should be?


We didn't just need Horford over the past three games. We needed our shooters to step up and make a shot every once in awhile.

Also, his game at Florida was predicated on the post game, whereas LaMarcus' wasn't.

Plus, Horford went to college longer than LMA. And LMA has better range.

I love how you think that posting up is as simple as demanding the ball and scoring in the post. Like there aren't defenders to think about. Like there aren't guys trying to steal the ball. Like there aren't teammates moving. Like there aren't other players trying to establish position. It's just the easiest thing in basketball, isn't it?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

wastro said:


> I call it the Travis Outlaw Complex (or TOC for short). It afflicts a good number of Blazers fans, and the only cure is time and steady doses of crow, which are ingested in inverse proportion to how well or how quickly the individual player improves.
> 
> Currently, TOC mostly spreads on Internet message boards, although rare cases are known to have originated in sports bars. Symptoms include grumpiness, an unpleasant demeanor and illogical arguments. One should not engage in heated debates with sufferers of TOC (as I demonstrated in this thread), lest one wants to tear their hair out at the logical fallacies that TOC patients spew with regularity.
> 
> TOC originated after Travis Outlaw was drafted by the Portland Trail Blazers. Fans developed higher expectations and, as a result, shorter fuses for his screw-ups. Many sufferers, before the disease was properly diagnosed, called for his immediate and unconditional dismissal from the team, usually in the form of a trade demand or "giving Travis wrong directions to the Rose Garden and hoping he doesn't show up anymore."


Hey, wastro, that sounds a lot like Sergio Rodriguez Complex.

barfo


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

So I guess by your logic Wastro because they're vets guys like ROY should be streaky as LA too? Surely Roy who has been in the leage exactly the same amount of time should be doing the same? Right?


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> Again, who exactly becomes our power forward if we did this rumored traded? We gain ANOTHER sf and ANOTHER pg..trades makes no sense.


j. smith is as much of a pf as aldridge. on defense, smith is a monster. imagine driving the lane with smith and oden inside. good luck. or you could play him at sf and draft horhord to play pf. i like smith at pf and pick up conley to be our pg more.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm glad OP isn't the GM. I still wouldn't do this trade today as well. I'll take the near 7 Footer with a SWEET touch from almost anywhere. He's freakishly athletic, good instincts. He just needs to lift some more this offseason. You're gonna trade him because he hasn't had a real chance to bulk up?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

YardApe said:


> So I guess by your logic Wastro because they're vets guys like ROY should be streaky as LA too? Surely Roy who has been in the leage exactly the same amount of time should be doing the same? Right?


Nope, not at all. I think you misinterpreted what I said.

For one, Roy's a better player right now.

But not just that, Roy had four years of college ball.

Plus, he's not having to play different type of game than what he did in college.

LMA needs to add more muscle. Roy doesn't.

On any given play, Roy has different challenges to respond to, like how to get past a defender or who to pass to. LMA has to figure out how to post up and get better positioning to rebound.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: LA is a softy....*



wastro said:


> The argument was that Zach was good at scoring (which is debatable -- his fg% was in the mid-40% range) and rebounding (because he missed so many shots). *But the argument also implied that he would never get better at defending or passing*. But with LaMarcus, there is a world of potential there. That's why he gets a break. We're saying, "Zach's okay now, but LaMarcus will be so much better in the future."


you get no arguments from me there. but i was talking about those that claimed aldridge was a better and more complete player than zach *last year*.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Have you ever played in the low post or are you living through your TV? I've played low post and position is as important most of the time as making the shot. Why? Cause position gets ya to the line. How many times do you see Shaq get the ball in the low post and not get the foul plus the bucket? Your logic makes not sense to me. I think it's much harder to create than to post up. Once position has been established it goes in your favor more often than not. No I don't play in the NBA but did in college so I might know how to tie my shoes, thank you!


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

You make alot of excuses for LA, all I'm saying is let's see if he can post up and utilize that size for the good of the team. Is that hard? At his size he can just catch and lay the ball in. He's 6' freaking 11. It's not like I'm asking for Blake to post up on KG.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

wastro said:


> Well, those guys are all vets. LMA is not. He's going up against vets more often than not. My point was that those guys aren't exclusively (or even mostly) low-post players.


i didn't say aldridge won't improve, either. 

my point is: aldridge right now is very limited in what he can do on offense. i fear that he doesn't have the toughness to ever be a good post player. i'm also concern with his bad positioning and timing on rebound. i'm not as worried on his defense. i think he'll turn out to be a very good defender once he has a better understanding of the game.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

BuckW4GM, that's a fair point. I'm with you on that one.

YardApe, stop talking about your experience. The game the Blazers are playing ... bears little resemblance to the game you've played, even if it was a big-time college program. You can't win this argument by saying, "I've played!"

And I didn't say it was harder to post up than to create. I said that that is Roy's responsibility, and posting up is LMA's. They're different players, so you can't compare them the way you tried to.

And getting position against the best players in the world isn't always easy, especially when LMA still needs to bulk up -- an area of his game he needs to work on.

But one area where I agree with you is that LMA doesn't shoot enough free throws. He could do better in that respect. It's an area where he can (and probably will) improve. I guess we just have different ways of looking at the situation.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

And you guys think I'm making excuses ... I'm not. I'm saying he needs to improve and grow. It's unfair to expect a complete, flawless player from a guy who played one year of college ball (in a wholly different system) and spent most of his rookie year injured. 

But for the record, when people say he's limited or whatever ... well, duh. 99% of NBA players are limited in some respect or another.

An excuse would be, "Oh, well if Sergio could make an outside shot, the paint would be free for LMA to do his thing!" That's an excuse. I'm not making that.

But nothing I've ever seen indicates he doesn't have the toughness, grit or desire. Remember the Lakers game last year, where he got in Odom's face? He doesn't back down.

Shoot, I'm not even saying he WILL improve or become that dominant player that we all envisioned when Portland drafted him. I'm just saying, before we call him soft and say he won't develop that "it" quality, let's let him try and improve and grow, etc ...


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Wastro- You're right! Guess the best way to win is to make another 15 excuses for why LA has had either to little college, to little muscle size, to little confidence in the low post or to little experience playing against real PF's who get position and boards. Guess you win! With your same logic because you seem to be an NBA player you know what should work and why what I'm saying doesn't? What team on the NBA did you just retire from? Moving on....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

LMA has shown the ability to dominate downlow by his 36pts against utah...he is young so he's not always going to be consistent. REMEMBER, this is really his rookie year since he missed almost 2.5 months last year. He's just running into a little wall, but he came up clutch today.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

And because you rode the pine on your college basketball team, you're an expert on LMA's development and know just how far along he should be right now. Right.

And for the record, what you call "making excuses," I call "providing context/establishing circumstances/explaining one thing with another perfectly rational thing."

I mean, all those things I said made sense, right? I mean, Nate has talked about how LMA needs to bulk up and work on his post game. And LMA even talked about the different systems between college and the pros. So my statements aren't excuses. They're legitimate reasons.

What's funny is how we both agree on the basic points:

Me: "LMA isn't that great right now."
You: "LMA isn't that great right now."

But here's the difference:

Me: "LMA is going to get better, and here's why."
You: "I played basketball, and LMA isn't that great right now."


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Not what I said, you parphraze about as well as you read, says alot about understanding and needing to make assumptions I guess, hmmmm! 

That said, my point is for LA getting to the post is not that hard if he chooses to do so. He has the size, athleticism and ability to extend over most defenders. Why he doesn't is a mystery to not only me but many on this board. Quit making excuses for why he can't and start assuming he can. If anything fans like you keep him in a diaper to long. 

As for riding the pine in college, I still know how to post up and get position, I guess they don't teach that or weight training in Texas. Maybe Durant and LA should have gone to Florida.:lol:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I just can't believe how quickly everyone is turning on him. During preseason, it was all about how horrible Zach was and how great LMA is. "Zach who?" everyone asked. Halfway through his one season as a starter and people are already declaring him a bust. What do you people want? To bring in another guy who, when we lose two in a row, you will blast also? Stop the madness. LMA is going to be a great player. He's already very good. Don't bash him. This thread makes me sick. Literally.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

ZackAddy said:


> This thread makes me sick. Literally.


Wholeheartedly agree. LaMarcus is 22, already averaging 17 and 7, and is the only big low post presence on a team that's 26-18.
Give up on him, and you're talking Jermaine O'Neal all over again. There would be 29 other teams in the league lining up if we put Aldridge on the block, and we would be the stupidest team in the NBA if we traded him for unequal value.

Someone made a point that because Aldridge is freakishly athletic and 6-11 that he should be able to just catch and lay the ball up every time. If only it were that easy...
The problem is he's going up against guys who are freakishly athletic and 6-11 also. We're not going up against some JV high school team every night. This is the freakin' NBA.
If it was that easy, don't people think we'd be going to LaMarcus every time for a layup and we'd be scoring 200 points per game, with Aldridge shooting 100 percent and averaging 100 points per game?

Ridiculous...


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

You know what else too? This thread reminds me of the "Travis Outhouse" thread. T.O. has sure shut up those haters.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Aldridge is learning how to play in the low post. He has always been a face up player. Give him some time and he will be fine. Look at a player like Tyson Chandler. His entire time in Chicago he never averaged double figures in rebounds or points, and was thought of more as a soft player. He worked, and learned how to bang and his numbers improved every year. (as have LMA's)Aldridge is in fact rebounding better than Chandler did in his second year. 

I don't think Aldridge will ever be mistaken for Maurice Lucas, but in a few years I think he will get us 18-20/8-9/1-2 blocks per game.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Funny that these two threads were merged. I think either LaMarcus has "it" or it's too early to declare either way but I also think he plays soft.

I agree with most posters who say he needs time to develop a low post game (I don't see how so many are convinced he will defintely develop into a low post powerhouse). At the very least, right now LA is a big man who can shoot and run the floor. He has potential to be a defensive presence (he is long and quick if nothing else) and may bulk up to a power in the blocks someday.

If you believe in KP's two year plan to see what you got, there is no question Aldrige is part of the equation . . . heck he is being marketed as one of the big three . . . the Blazers won't be (and shouldn't be) giving up on Aldridge anytime soon.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeah, it's funny ... I'm "making excuses" for him, but even KP acknowledged he needs a few years to develop.

And if it was no problem and no challenge for LA to get into the post and get positioning, wouldn't he? I mean, if it wasn't that hard for me to go out with Jenna Fischer, wouldn't I?

He's in his second year ... I'm not keeping him in his diaper, and to assume he can just flip a switch and become the dominant post player is ludicrous. It's not excuses, it's realism.


----------



## ODENIED (Dec 26, 2007)

I Second the "This thread is making me sick":azdaja:

BS Thread And Im glad the :mob: is Behind Lamarcus


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

I'll admit, I hope he makes me eat a healthy serving of crow and humble pie one day. It'll be a great day to see LMA play like he has a pair.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I am pretty surprised at all of this, considering that Aldridge's game has been suffering because he has been working at being more of an inside player and not an outside player. 

When he was scoring a lot of point from the outside where he is comfortable early in the season, nobody complained. 

I believe it was about 2 weeks ago that there was an article talking about how Nate is workging with him to become an inside player and that he is forcing his game inside where he is uncomfortable in order to work on it, because in his words "I did not want to be known as a jump shooting type player."

So now that he is working on it he is now Lamarshmallow? 

It seems to me that some people need to remember this is a young team that is still learning, and if it wasn't for all the hard work they put in to get where they are now, they wouldn't have improved to the point they have. There is still a long ways to go, and when a player is putting in the effort to work on his game in areas, it should be appreciated. But instead because the Blazers have been struggling some the last few games, you associate it with Aldridge because of his production lately, when in fact the issue is, he is forcing his game into the areas where he is uncomfortable in order to improve the part of his game that is weak. 

Get the F out of here.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

If you want a young post player to go down to the block every play and not just be a jump shooter, its generally important to have the coach and the team force him to do it. If he seems tentative doing it on his own, McMillan should be forcing him to do it every time down the court. By all accounts, LaMarcus is a coachable guy and I have a hard time believing that he is ignoring McMillan so that he can just take jump shots.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

This is a basketball chat board? This is not let's all drink the kool aid board and not see the obvious board, or is it? Many of you forget, we are all Blazer fans and having a difference of opinion is what makes this board work. SPEED, Wastro and many others.... 

If Oden comes in next year and becomes a jump shooter and is afraid to post up you guys will lose it! Right? Well, by this logic that certain posters are using here especially Wastro, LA who has had exactly the same amount of college as Oden does not have the same expectations. Why? Odens game has been low post forever so it's expected, right? Or is it because they have a better weight room at OSU than Texas? Has Oden played against better NBA players and understands it quicker? Is it because Oden just goes out there and makes space for himself, with all of a half inch seperating him from LA? Hmmmmmmm!!!! 

When a 6'11 guy gets the ball in the post and goes up strong he gets the bucket and more often than not the foul. Look as Bosh! However if he hangs out on the key and doesn't crash the board not only doesn't he get the bucket and the foul he usually gives it going over the back like we've seen with LA all year. 


No one is saying that LA does not have talent, quite the opposite, we are asking him to use it and be a complete inside outside player. This will only help Roy, Oultaw and Blake open things up. In order for LA to get better he must learn this part of the game and be dedicated to get better. Once he starts drawing doubles Outlaw and ROY can really take over. 

I watched the game yesterday and saw LA hanging out on the foul line for most of his time. If he had ever gone high pick and roll with Roy and dunked it which he could have done all game long it would have unclogged the lane made ATL honest and taken the triple team off of Roy. Every time Roy had the ball and was doubled LA was alone at the top of the key, go strong, dunk and the defense has to change. That's a fact! That's what a PF needs to do.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

First off...this thread is garbage...

LMA is fine where he is at right now. 17/7. Are you kidding me? The kid missed part of last year and went to the draft early.

Its taken plenty of players to develop into their own skin...heck, look at Outlaw now...And lets remember here, we're all about patience. "Lamarcus is a softy" is wayyyyyy premature and over the top.

If i remember correctly, Kevin Garnett averaged 17/8 his second year in the league too....just to give you something to chew on.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

When people hate on you... that generally means you are doing something right.

Keep doing your thing LMA. There is nothing wrong with your game.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

YardApe said:


> This is a basketball chat board? *This is not let's all drink the kool aid board and not see the obvious board*, or is it? Many of you forget, we are all Blazer fans and having a difference of opinion is what makes this board work. SPEED, Wastro and many others....


Well, keep in mind, most of us think you're the one who doesn't see the obvious. 

Please also keep in mind that with the loss of Greg Oden our front court isn't very physical or deep. Lamarcus was meant to compliment Oden, but without Oden down there, teams can pretty much only focus on Lamarcus down low. Joel isn't a scoring threat and Frye and Outlaw prefer the outside even more than Aldridge. That obviously makes it an even tougher challenge. Now combine that with the obvious fact that he's only played 102 games in the NBA and still learning how to deal with all the attention from other teams and hopefully you can understand how silly you sound by critizing a guy who gives us 17/7+ per game and who is universally reported to be one of the hardest workers on the team. That's obvious.

Now I'm well aware you apparently have played basketball in your life, like many of us, but I doubt you've ever tried to post up on an NBA front-court before. In fact, since you road the pines in college, I doubt you were very good at posting up even at that level. You're silly.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Who's "hating"? No one is saying he doesn't have talent? Who said LA is no good? No one! Learn to read people! You guys should be "hating" the ones who taught you to read.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

I did not ride any pine, that's another perfect example of attacks given by the masterful Wastro an his amazing assummptions! Whatever!


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

So we are clear! There are many on this thread who think much more like me or this thread wouldn't have been created.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

i think too much is focused on aldridge's post up game. i'm not really concern about this part of his game. he's already shown he can do some damage downlow, and he'll improve on it. but even if he doesn't show a consistantly effective post game, it won't be much of a problem on our team. oden will provide the rugged inside. oden will need the space to work inside. it's best if aldridge stay out the high post and let oden work inside anyway. this is why i think aldridge's value to the blazers is higher than it is for other teams. for example, i think al jefferson is the better player, but i'd rather have aldridge on the blazers.

what has me really concern and i hope to see improvement on is rebounding and defense. aldridge's defensive rebounding is simply unacceptable for a guy with his size and athleticism. his positioning is terrible. he rarely fight for position on the weak side when a ball is up. doesn't seal his man. often times, takes off to the other end even before his teammates secure the rebound. rasheed wasn't a good rebounder either, but he box out his man much better than aldridge. 

on defense, aldridge is a good shotblocker. but he hangs out too much on the perimeter to help with the interior defense. he get caught on the switch too easily. once he get caught guarding a player outside, he does a great job staying with them though. excellent footwork. i would really like to see the coaching fix this and for aldridge to stay inside more instead of roaming out on the perimeter.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

LMA is now on the level of Andrea Bargnani of soft jump shooting bigs.

The last 10 games LMA has been absolutely useless and a liability on both ends of the floor. 

In this Denver game, *LaMarshmallow* is doing his thing.....again


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

you guys expect him to become some sort of tim duncan clone in the post after 1 year in the league? jesus christ, he didnt even practice a post game in college, it takes a long time to develop a post game..give him some time


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

-Sonny- said:


> LMA is now on the level of Andrea Bargnani of soft jump shooting bigs.
> 
> The last 10 games LMA has been absolutely useless and a liability on both ends of the floor.
> 
> In this Denver game, *LaMarshmallow* is doing his thing.....again


i'm as hard on aldridge as anyone, but you're being ridiculous.

aldridge DID NOT played soft tonight. he missed a bunch of shots, but he went downlow. his only 2 made shots were from outside. on defense, aldridge played as well as he's played all season. he was great on help defense and played excellent man-man defense when he was switched on anthony. aldridge also hit the board hard tonight. he grabbed 13 rebounds, but also had a tons of taps out where we got back the ball.

other than not hitting his shots, aldridge played well.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> aldridge DID NOT played soft tonight. he missed a bunch of shots, but he went downlow. his only 2 made shots were from outside. on defense, aldridge played as well as he's played all season. he was great on help defense and played excellent man-man defense when he was switched on anthony. aldridge also hit the board hard tonight. he grabbed 13 rebounds, but also had a tons of taps out where we got back the ball.
> 
> other than not hitting his shots, aldridge played well.


+1


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

BuckW4GM said:


> i'm as hard on aldridge as anyone, but you're being ridiculous.
> 
> aldridge DID NOT played soft tonight. he missed a bunch of shots, but he went downlow. his only 2 made shots were from outside. on defense, aldridge played as well as he's played all season. he was great on help defense and played excellent man-man defense when he was switched on anthony. aldridge also hit the board hard tonight. he grabbed 13 rebounds, but also had a tons of taps out where we got back the ball.
> 
> other than not hitting his shots, aldridge played well.



He "went down low" and scored zero points on a soft defensive team without a true center. Ya, I guess he should get some credit for that. And getting 13 boards in 40 minutes of play is a nice stat, but how many offensive rebounds did Denver get? How well did LA protect the paint? "Great help defense"...my your standards must be pretty low.

This guy either needs a long vacation, or the Blazers should play someone who will play some defense like....maybe Joel?


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

camby is a true center lol


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Who do you suggest playing PF then with Joel at center yega? Channing "i can't rebound, play defense, block shots, or go int he posts and make bonehead turnovers like the one i threw at the end of the 3rd that turned into 3 points for Denver" Frye?

as much as you hate Aldridge, we don't have a better option. Aldridge will be a stud, and an all star for years to come. Don't give up on him so easily.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

ehizzy3 said:


> camby is a true center lol


Who didn't play tonight.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> Who do you suggest playing PF then with Joel at center yega? Channing "i can't rebound, play defense, block shots, or go int he posts and make bonehead turnovers like the one i threw at the end of the 3rd that turned into 3 points for Denver" Frye?
> 
> as much as you hate Aldridge, we don't have a better option. Aldridge will be a stud, and an all star for years to come. Don't give up on him so easily.


Tonight Channing was better than LaMarcus "Neither can I" Aldridge. I don't hate him, and I don't have as much a problem with him at PF next to a guy like Oden, but he shouldn't be playing center over Joel, a guy who can really defend.

I really doubt LA will be an All-Star though. So far, he hasn't shown much except a nice jump shot.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

17 and 7 as a 21 yr. old PF in his second year is pretty good bro. Starting on the sophomore team is good. He will be a pimp man. And you are right, Joel should be starting at center over him, i don't like when we go small with Aldridge as our Center cuz we are really vulnerable to giving up offensive rebounds, but that is our offensive lineup and our FT line up. 

Everything will change with Oden though.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Yega1979 said:


> This guy either needs a long vacation, or the Blazers should play someone who will play some defense like....maybe Joel?


It's nice to just assume Joel is great on defense, and blame everything on Aldridge. The guys on the 5th quarter pointed out that for the first part of the game, the Nuggets outscored us in the paint around 16-4. Let's ignore that Joel was in for that though...


----------

